# READING AIRSHOW!!



## dowb2181 (Feb 22, 2008)

In june every year in Reading airport they host a WW2 weekend with 1940' music, ww2 planes takin off, reenactors driving aroud in jeeps, kubelwagons {german jeep}, a mini french town set up in the begining with americans, a us and nazi camps set up for all to see, plus theres booths were you can buy ww2 stuf like ss helmets. Go to WELCOME TO THE MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM'S WORLD WAR II WEEKEND to see more. I whent last year and it was as hot as a desert in there and they had to bring a firemans water truck and that was gone in an hour. Hope that manny people will come its on june 6-8.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2008)

Already posted.


----------



## Red Baroness (Feb 27, 2008)

Gawd it was hellaciously hot last year. LOL I remember it well. 

Can't make it this year, though; hope to be in the hospital bringing a future fighter pilot into the world.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

Just wanted to post and see if anybody else is planning on going to this airshow. Myself, Charles and Toughombre will be going on 7 June and if anyone else is interested maybe we could meet up.


----------



## pbfoot (May 31, 2008)

lost 2 performers the Spit and the Hurri due to mechanical and the P40 is undergoing a engine swap after it lost it's oil pressure last week during airshow but it should make it from what I heard


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Pb, I got to see the Hurricane I believe the last time but the P-40 - that I can't wait. The last time a He 111 was also supposed to be there but it wasn't. Still a great place to go. Giving up McGuire this weekend for it. 

You ought to jump in Marseilles crate and take a trip down!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 1, 2008)

looking at the weather there is some precip coming this way its over the Rockies now I hoping you guys luck out .Then again my weather forecastibg is crap so you should be all right


----------



## seesul (Jun 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just wanted to post and see if anybody else is planning on going to this airshow. Myself, Charles and Toughombre will be going on 7 June and if anyone else is interested maybe we could meet up.



Loooooooooooooooooots of pics my friend!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2008)

seesul said:


> Loooooooooooooooooots of pics my friend!



I will have the trusty Nikon D70, and will try to pick up and extra SD Card
this week. 

Some one mentioned the He-111. The one flown by the CAF (actually a
Spanish CASA) crashed killing both men on board, and totally destroyed
the aircraft. I don't know if there are any others flying or not.

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds great guys, would love to see that someday..!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Still want to go to this show, but it's a long ways from Minnesota. Hope to see that P-61 Black Widow flying someday.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 3, 2008)

Bring lots of sunscreen its going to be in the mid 90's f or 32c and they won't allow coolers so that prevents the 6 pack so water it is . Have fun and don't kill yourselfs with the weather


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2008)

Drink LOTS of water and if you get real hot, find the shade of an airplane wing. A lot of people got hit with the heat at Chino this year. Also grab some lip balm. I have had many times when I remembered the sunscreen, didn't burn anywhere, except my lips. That hurts!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

I've got chairs that I've modified with umbrellas that I got at a dollar store. Work great! I was hoping the cooler bit would have gone away by now - guess not.

I've done the broiling on the tarmac bit before.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 4, 2008)

Latest weather report for Reading, PA for Saturday June 7.

Partly Cloudy High 94°F

Precip chance
20%

Wind: SW 7 mph
Max. Humidity: 55%
UV Index: 9 Very High

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

TO: We'll meet you by the Miller Lite booth..... 3rd stool from
the left.......

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll be on my third (or fourth) by the time you and Chris get there!  

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll be on the floor.

I have a map of the place I'll try to send you. Maybe we could coordinate our advance and join at the IP?

Not working so here it is.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck up there Njaco. I'm going to pass this year just because it's so friggin' hot up. Even when it's in the 80s up there, it's brutal and I don't do so well in the heat. And they're talking about the 90s. But, on the good side, there are a ton of birds flying around. Last time I saw the P40 was up there. 

Taking 422 in and out of there is a decent ride. Once you get off the Airshow grounds, it's a pretty fast ride. Avoid 76 and take the Blue Route, it's way faster, especially if you are heading the S. Jersey. Commodore Barry is the way to go getting over to Pa.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I've got chairs that I've modified with umbrellas that I got at a dollar store. Work great! I was hoping the cooler bit would have gone away by now - guess not.
> 
> I've done the broiling on the tarmac bit before.


plan for Geneseo next year its all grass and you can bring coolers


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanx Tim. I was debating whether the Commodore Barry or the Walt Whitman. But Blue Route isn't too far and goes right to 422, right? Never went that way. Charles has a GPS - we'll see what it says.

Pb, I don't do heat well either anymore but I think I'll be ok with the umbrellas. Last year it was brutal at Millville and I survived.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 5, 2008)

Njaco, the Blue Rte doesn't go directly to 422, it goes to the NE Extension. You need to get off at 76W interchange and head West towards King of Prussia and Valley Forge. Once on there, you'll see signs for 422. 

Getting off 76W and onto 422W is on a squirrelly interchange. Pay attention to the signs or you might get dumped off onto a local road. Once you get on 422, it is a straight shot to Reading. Getting to the actual airshow is kinda odd as you have to go past Reading, exit onto another road and after about a mile exit into a neighborhood that is near the airfield. There should be plenty of signs. 

Enjoy and bring plenty of water. The reinactors are pretty cool too. There are tanks and whatnot all over the place. 

Great airshow but it's gonna be hot.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanx, Tim. I've been through that exchange before. Difficult. Must have been engineered by a 3d grader.

Charles has a GPS and with my limited knowledge we should do ok.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 5, 2008)

hope the heat and humidity don't knock the visibilty down


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2008)

It was definately HOT, today in Reading. The air show was good, the B-17 flew continously, doing passenger flights. The F4U's, P-51, AT-6's by the handfulls, a replica Val, C-47, C-54, B-25's and lots of primary trainers and L-birds and the P-40. Give me a couple days to edit the pic's and I'll put them up.

A good day was had by all.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2008)

96F hot!

But it was worth it.

I'll be posting some pics soon.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

It was 96F but factor in the humidity and they were reporting that it was 103F on the flightline! No wonder I feel like a lobster!!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

103F?! I would have needed my jacket!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2008)

The announcers at the airshow were saying that temps in the cockpits of the fighters in flight were in the 110F to 130F range. Never realized that.   

Sound right to you pilots?

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

We did alright until the very end. I brought chairs with umbrellas and we had a small cluster of people all around us trying to get a bit of shade. Charles and Steve stayed in the sun most of the time - of which I'm amazed. While we were leaving is when it really started to get to us. I actually collapsed at Charle's car! But it was all good.

Steve do you see where we were according to the map posted above? By the MAAM loading area - kinda away from the main stuff. Next time we bring this map!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> The announcers at the airshow were saying that temps in the cockpits of the fighters in flight were in the 110F to 130F range. Never realized that.
> 
> Sound right to you pilots?
> 
> TO



Yep, that sounds right. When you are in a warbird, the canopy, once closed gives you a greenhouse effect. There are some vents for fresh air, but they don't work well on the ground. Plus you typically have a high horsepower engine generating a lot of heat right in front of you.

I remember a few years ago at Chino, our Hellcat pilot was reporting 135F in the cockpit. Talk about dehydrating!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to pics! Nice to hear you had a good time!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I remember a few years ago at Chino, our Hellcat pilot was reporting 135F in the cockpit. Talk about dehydrating!



I promise never to whine about the heat again. All I was doin' was takin' pictures, the pilots were doing all the work. 

And they performed beautifully!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, and you also have to factor in that most warbird pilots are wearing a Nomex flight suit and gloves. They will likely also be wearing a helmet. I can tell you that even the summer weight Nomex flight suit is hot.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2008)

I had a terrible time with my Nikon D70, yesterday. It would lock up after
almost every shot. I did get some good pic's. I took it to Ritz Camera
today, and in the morning it wil be on it's way to the Nikon Repair Center in
Roanoke, Va. I'll get it back in four to six weeks.

Anyhow, here's the first pic. Left to right, Me, ToughHombre and Njaco.

More to come....

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 8, 2008)

good one guys


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool shot. Really cool that you guys made a banner for the shot!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is the "Yankee Lady"

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice pics Charles!

Here are some Corsair shots.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

Great shots. It was nice they parked in front of us!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's one of the Corsair Avenger as they cranked them up...

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice shots, Charles.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

My camera was out of commission so Charles and TO took the pics. But I can tell you that the work they are doing on the P-61 is coming along. Alot more to do before it becomes airworthy but it was looking nice.

On a walk with my son we got to listen to Bud Anderson talking about the P-51. Too many people to get autograph but it was great.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks good so far, a B-17, 2 Corsairs and an Avenger. 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great shots gentlemen!


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

Super shots love those birds gentlemen. 
The banner Idea is great I may nick that for FL this year.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Looks good so far, a B-17, 2 Corsairs and an Avenger. 8)



There will be more, I took 155 pic's. I don't know what TO took. It will
take a day or two to edit them.

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Jun 9, 2008)

Great job guys. My hat's off to all three of you for going out in that heat. Man, it was brutal. I can think of few places I would NOT want to be beyond the flight line at Reading Airport. Combine the sun with the tarmac and you could take a couple years off your life. Plus, there was absolutely no air moving whatsoever on Saturday. At least down Phila way there wasn't. 

Great job on the pics.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

Our good fortune Tim was we were right at the fence so any wind there was we had no obstruction. And the spot we were at apparenttly was part of the taxiing - when the Corsairs and Avenger all started up, there was beautiful propwash!

It was all good.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2008)

Some B-25 pics.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I had a terrible time with my Nikon D70, yesterday. It would lock up after
> almost every shot. I did get some good pic's. I took it to Ritz Camera
> today, and in the morning it wil be on it's way to the Nikon Repair Center in
> Roanoke, Va. I'll get it back in four to six weeks.
> ...



Great stuff Charles - I think you guys should be the "Poster Children" for the site.

Sounds like you guys had a blast, wish I was there!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hehe "poster children"


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great stuff Charles - I think you guys should be the "Poster Children" for the site.



"Poster Children" ?? Two of the older guys on the site..... right !
I did get some pic's of the P-61, tho !!




FLYBOYJ said:


> Sounds like you guys had a blast, wish I was there!!!!



It was a tad warm, but the heat doesn't bother me. Me and TO were
at the fence all day. We set up at the fence (near the active) about
0845, and except for a couple excursions to take pic's of aircraft on
display, stayed there all day..... til about 1630. The heat caught up
with njaco about 1700. However, we all had a great time..

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2008)

More Pictures please kiddywinks (you've started something now Joe)
Great shots Charles.
I would be willing to melt anyday just to get a look at those machines, 
Luvly Jubbly


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Will we see Mr C in one of those kiddy Navy uniforms from the 30's now then, with TO and Njaco in something matching and with HUGE lollipops, dancing around?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2008)

No lollipops Lucky!

How about some Avenger pics and the Fort taking off?

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great pics buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

LOLLIPOPS!!??!!

TO and Charles did far better than I - heat got to me bad at the end.

Also the renactments went on all day with some beautiful equipment. I didn't know there were that many Kubelwagons still around. Although I never got close I believe they also had a Hetzer or a least some type of Sturmgeshchutz. Will check my books and see what it really was.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, guys here are some more pic's from the Reading Airshow. The first is TO
by his favorite B-25. The others you know by sight. The A-10's were just
passing by and gave us a single fly-by then a formation fly-by. More to
come.....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

And some more.....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought the replca Val was so cool, I took some more... The third one
down is a Czech L-60 "Brigadyr" [Brigadier]. The 4th and 5th are the P-61
that's being restored. They said they are about two million dollars from
getting it in the air.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 10, 2008)

Great shots Charles. I agree about the Val, very cool


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

It just dawned on me..... the pic's of the P-61. This is looking at the rear
end of the aircraft. Notice the trailing edge of the wing spar ? The nose is 
close to the wall.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

Charles, you got it!! I was thinking the same thing when I was looking at it and couldn't figure it out. Thats it!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Charles, you got it!! I was thinking the same thing when I was looking at it and couldn't figure it out. Thats it!!!



Must have been the heat.  

TO


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Or the refreshments afterwards


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us see your great pics Charles is as near as many of us will get to going so its nice of you to think of us. 
cheers mate


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Or the refreshments afterwards



While we were there no one had anything stronger than water or coke.
However.... I can't speak for what went on after these two got home.
The way we all felt, I think a shower was number one on the agenda !

Track: Just glad we could do it. Lots of guys go to airshows and share
their pic's. Other's never get to go, so they appreciate photo's.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2008)

Good stuff guys!  It's a great way to show us what you saw, since a lot of us couldn't go.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2008)

Great shots Charles!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots Charles!!!!!!!!



Thanks, Joe.... will try to get to the L-birds and the trainers tonight.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Where's the "birds"?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Where's the "birds"?



What "birds" ?

Charles


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Its ok Charles he means.... fluff,skirt,crumpet,bint's (the ladies) 

It looked a great day Charles I'm glad you had a nice outing. Those A10's could never exactly be described as beautiful could they, but I bet when you're on the dirt in a tight spot they look wonderful.

lee


----------



## ccheese (Jun 10, 2008)

Aha ! We didn't photograph any of the ladies. Most were accompanied by
a gentleman. I will say there were a few skimpy outfits. Maybe TO got
some pic's of them.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 10, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Aha ! We didn't photograph any of the ladies. Most were accompanied by
> a gentleman. I will say there were a few skimpy outfits. Maybe TO got
> some pic's of them.
> 
> Charles



Unfortunately, no.  

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

looking forward to more of your pics gents....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

As promised, More pic's from Reading... Here's the P-40...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

And some more.... BTW, the last one down is NOT a C-47. It's an R4D.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

A few more....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 12, 2008)

And a few more..... 

Hey ! Who is that, hiding behind those Foster Grant's ??

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

Chuck Yeager?

Looking good! Much better than what I would have done!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice! The R4D and the N3N look really nice. The N3N looks really clean too.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 13, 2008)

Great shots! I thought the P40 wasn't going to show. Down for engine problems. Go figure. 

I think those BTs were from an Airfield I used to fly out of. New Garden, over in Kennett Square has a bunch of those things running around.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 13, 2008)

A few more P-40 shots.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shots, TO.... how'd I miss them ??

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking great guys! Those shots of the Avenger and P-47 really put the size of those planes into perspective!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree, Catch. After standing next to the Avengers I can't believe they took off from carriers!


----------

